# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Media Bias

## sargentodiaz

It's so common that I encounter great stuff on a daily basis. So, let's post it here!

----------

Canadianeye (02-10-2017),Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),East of the Beast (05-23-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017),QuaseMarco (02-06-2017),Swedgin (09-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2017),FirstGenCanadian (06-08-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),QuaseMarco (04-18-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),Jen (11-28-2016),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017),Old Tex (06-14-2017)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U



----------

Jen (11-28-2016),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),memesofine (10-23-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016),memesofine (10-23-2016),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017),Wiser Now (09-28-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),memesofine (10-23-2016),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Canadianeye (11-05-2016),Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-26-2016),memesofine (10-23-2016)

----------


## memesofine



----------

Daily Bread (04-02-2017),Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-26-2016),MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),LongTermGuy (10-26-2016),Mainecoons (03-18-2017),MrogersNhood (12-15-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Deno (07-15-2017),Lone Gunman (01-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## nonsqtr

This media is so amazingly corrupt, they're like Sooda, they can't stay on topic. They end up polluting the discussion with their bullshit diversions. Just like ABC echo reports the polls and then says "these results were overshadowed by pro-Trump hate crimes in Mississippi."

----------


## sooda

> 


Only Bill Clinton has lost his license. The Obama's parked their licenses because they no longer have time to keep up with required continuing education..

Its this your example of a lying media?

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Only Bill Clinton has lost his license. The Obama's parked their licenses because they no longer have time to keep up with required continuing education..
> Its this your example of a lying media?


Indeed it tiz...

*BS!!!* *(**B**arry* *S**oetoro)*
*This whole corrupted crowd that pervades this govt, including the obtuse complicit press and its 'fact checkers,' are as crooked as a Snake! * 

*"*This is 100% legit. I check it out athttps://www.iardc.org/Stands for Illinois Attorney Registration And Disciplinary Committee. It's the official arm of lawyer discipline in Illinois ; and they are very strict. (Talk about irony.) Even I, at the advanced age of almost 65, maintain (at the cost of approximately $600/year) my law license that I worked so hard and long to earn.
Big surprise.
Former Constitutional Law Lecturer and U.S. President Makes Up Constitutional Quotes During State Of The Union (SOTU) Address.
Consider this:
1. President Barack Obama, former editor of the Harvard Law Review, is no longer a "lawyer". He surrendered his license back in 2008 in order to escape charges he lied on his bar application. A "Voluntary Surrender" is not something where you decide "Gee, a license is not really something I need anymore, is it?" and forget to renew your license. No, a "Voluntary Surrender" is something you do when you've been accused of something, and you 'voluntarily surrender" your license five seconds before the state suspends you.
2 Michelle Obama "voluntarily surrendered" her law license in 1993. after a Federal Judge gave her the choice between surrendering her license or standing trial for Insurance fraud!
3. Facts.Source: http://jdlong.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/pres-barack-obama-editor-of-the-Harvard-law-review-has-no-law-license/
4. A senior lecturer is one thing, a fully ranked law professor is another. Barack Obama was NOT a Constitutional Law Professor at the University of Chicago .
5. The University of Chicago released a statement in March 2008 saying Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) "served as a professor" in the law school-but that is a title Obama, who taught courses there part-time, never held, a spokesman for the school confirmed in 2008.
6. "He did not hold the title of Professor of Law," said Marsha Ferziger Nagorsky, an Assistant Dean for Communications and Lecturer in Law at the University of Chicago School of Law.
Source: http://blogs.suntimes.com/sweet/2008/03/sweet_obama_did_hold_the_title.html ;
7. The former Constitutional Senior Lecturer (Obama) cited the U.S. Constitution the other night during his State of the Union Address. Unfortunately, the quote he cited was from the Declaration of Independence … not the Constitution.
8. The B-Cast posted the video: http://www.breitbart.tv/did-obama-confuse-the-constitution-with-the-declaration-of-independence/
9. Free Republic : In the State of the Union Address, President Obama said: "We find unity in our incredible diversity, drawing on the promise enshrined in our Constitution: the notion that we are all created equal.
10. Um, wrong citing, wrong founding document there Champ, I mean Mr. President. By the way, the promises are not a notion, our founders named them unalienable rights. The document is our Declaration of Independence and it reads:
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
11. And this is the same guy who lectured the Supreme Court moments later in the same speech?"

*Bombshell: The Real Reason Barack Obama And Michele Lost T*


*Iffen HilLIARy hadn't lost her Lic. to practice law, she should have over past and present criminal activities...*

*Counsel confirms Hillary's 'fraudulent' Watergate brief - WND.co*

The smell emanating from this bunch is corrosive to ones thinking process!  :Tongue20:

----------

Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> This media is so amazingly corrupt, they're like Sooda, they can't stay on topic. They end up polluting the discussion with their bullshit diversions. Just like ABC echo reports the polls and then says "these results were overshadowed by pro-Trump hate crimes in Mississippi."


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-04-2016),MrogersNhood (12-15-2016)

----------


## tiny1

> Only Bill Clinton has lost his license. The Obama's parked their licenses because they no longer have time to keep up with required continuing education..
> 
> Its this your example of a lying media?


LIAR.

According to _BeforeItsNews_, in 2008, *Obama surrendered his law license on charges that he lied on his bar application.* What? Saint Obama lied? Say it ain’t so! In 1993, Michelle surrendered her law license when a federal judge told her she could either surrender her license or be charged with insurance fraud. So, both of them engaged in “voluntary surrender.” Why didn’t they fight the charges unless they knew they were about to be accused of something? So shady!

 Michelle Obama "voluntarily surrendered" her law license in 1993. after a Federal Judge gave her the choice between surrendering her license or standing trial for Insurance fraud!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-04-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (11-18-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-06-2016),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## gregonejeep

Anyone watching Shepard on FOX this afternoon ?  Damn, the guy is coming unglued over Trump winning. He even upset his box of Chapsticks getting them up on the table.... while sparring jabs with Wallace.   :Smiley20:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-15-2016)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Mainecoons

Donald Trump is out on his yacht when he sees another one nearby going down with a person about to drown.  Trump walks out over the waters and rescues the guy.

Next day headlines in the Media:

TRUMP CAN'T SWIM!

----------

MrogersNhood (02-08-2017)

----------


## Jen

> Indeed it tiz...
> 
> *BS!!!* *(**B**arry* *S**oetoro)*
> *This whole corrupted crowd that pervades this govt, including the obtuse complicit press and its 'fact checkers,' are as crooked as a Snake! * 
> 
> *"*This is 100% legit. I check it out athttps://www.iardc.org/Stands for Illinois Attorney Registration And Disciplinary Committee. It's the official arm of lawyer discipline in Illinois ; and they are very strict. (Talk about irony.) Even I, at the advanced age of almost 65, maintain (at the cost of approximately $600/year) my law license that I worked so hard and long to earn.
> Big surprise.
> Former Constitutional Law Lecturer and U.S. President Makes Up Constitutional Quotes During State Of The Union (SOTU) Address.
> Consider this:
> ...


The Left doesn't have even a passing association with Truth.  Thank you for giving us Truth here .......  but expect certain Leftists to pretend they never saw it while they continue to give us their lies.

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> The Left doesn't have even a passing association with Truth.  Thank you for giving us Truth here .......  but expect certain Leftists to pretend they never saw it while they continue to give us their lies.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## patrickt

> 


That's true. It belongs to the Democrats.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (12-15-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 


Don't forget the 2 that gave their lives providing him with information.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

One of my co-workers, the one I just relieved this evening , and is fixing to retire in a few days - for the past four or five months every twenty seconds.....he coughs or goes "Ahem." He only does this at shift change.

 He coughs, or clears his throat, or goes "Ahem"multiple times.....literally every fifteen or twenty seconds. Try listening to that for about twenty or thirty minutes......every 15 to 20 seconds.

 Then he tells me this evening...... that at Gate three - they are taking our internet / computer use away. That would be total boredom on Grave shift. I can't play cards.  :Smile: 


 ( 1960s voice )  Negative vibes man......negative vibes dude.


  No one knows what is going on these days. Liberals.....humph.



   Joe :

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

LongTermGuy (01-10-2017),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

memesofine (02-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

memesofine (02-08-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## nonsqtr

I can't keep up with your wonderful research Sarge, but I wish you to note that the lying leftist media is playing the Melissa McCarthy video in the middle of stories about Betsy DeVos. This is a GLOBAL situation, the Rothschild banking family owns both AP and Reuters where all the stories are sourced, and British MP's are making anti-Trump speeches on the floor of Parliament. And I wish people to note that Trump won't stop either, he's not built that way. Tonight Kimmel featured some Irish bimbo singing an anti-Trump song. That's the way this ball rolls.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (10-28-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

They're reading off the Twitter feed!

Live on the air!

They're basically admitting they're useless.

 :Moron:

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

>

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

Not to mention, most Americans support Executive Order 13769, President Trump’s temporary ban on visitors from seven Islamic terrorism-plagued countries, according to the latest IBD/TIPP poll.“Despite almost nonstop criticism from politicians, prominent business leaders and the media over President Trump’s decision to suspend refugees for 120 days, the public still supports Trump by a margin of 51% to 48%,”Investor’s Business Daily reports.
 :Owned:

----------


## memesofine

These were the connections in the Obama reign of terror over us. now how Unbiased do you call that?

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## usfan



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),nonsqtr (03-10-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),usfan (03-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),MrogersNhood (07-13-2017),usfan (03-09-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> 


Notice how McDonald's can choose to not sell sushi, but a bakery can't choose to not make a cake for an immoral ceremony?

----------


## sooda

> Notice how McDonald's can choose to not sell sushi, but a bakery can't choose to not make a cake for an immoral ceremony?


And a bakery can also choose not to make sushi.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> And a bakery can also choose not to make sushi.


If they can choose to not make sushi then they should be able to not participate in a morally objectionable ceremony.  It is a service that they do not provide.  Forcing a baker to participate in a homosexual fantasy is like making a donut shop sell tires.  Both are round and have a hole in the center.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),MrogersNhood (07-13-2017),usfan (03-17-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),usfan (03-20-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017),MrogersNhood (10-28-2017),usfan (03-21-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

usfan (04-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## QuaseMarco

Matt drudge.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*Aren't you taking things for granted, Ellen??
*





*Ellen DeGeneres: Trump Not Welcome On My Show*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## usfan



----------


## Wiser Now

> 


Woodward and Bernstein failed to do their jobs with Hillary. If they had done their job with Bill, both Clintons would be living in oblivion where they belong right now. So would the Obamas. But they didn't, out of their own partisanship. Partisan loyalty  trumps conscience. Pun intended.

----------

usfan (05-13-2017)

----------


## patrickt

When I listened to Chris Mathews whining about a "whiff of fascism" I was reminded of the drunks I dealt with as a cop who sniffed, looked around at everyone grinning at them, and said, "Someone shit their pants." That's right, Chris, you should be smelling a sniff of fascism. You've got a load of AntiFa in your pants."

----------

usfan (05-18-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> *Aren't you taking things for granted, Ellen??
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ellen DeGeneres: Trump Not Welcome On My Show*


The MESSAGE that Ellen has given (AND, pretty much the same that LEFTISTS spout daily):  "We will not accept a hand, across the aisle.  Things will either be done OUR way, in the manner WE want, and BY WHOM we want, or ELSE....."


So, it is imperative that we, on the right simply say "or FUCKING ELSE, already," and then go about our business.  IF we are to be two separate peoples, in one nation, then those of us who are sane, need to go about building our lives, as we prepare to fight off the moochers and looters......

----------

S-N-A-F-U (05-17-2017),usfan (05-18-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> So, it is imperative that we, on the right simply say "or FUCKING ELSE, already," and then go about our business.  IF we are to be two separate peoples, in one nation, then those of us who are sane, need to go about building our lives, as we prepare to fight off the moochers and looters.


whether or not mr. trump drains the swamp .. i have ZERO respect or tolerance for the self righteous lesbo ellen and whatever it is she bends over for. another progressive network operative making 75 million a year that knows OH so much more than us deplorables.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (06-07-2017),liberal_hack (06-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Mainecoons (06-19-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Louise (07-02-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Anyone here old enough to remember the commercial?

----------

MrogersNhood (07-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (07-13-2017),Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

coke (07-13-2017),Deno (07-15-2017)

----------


## Deno

I am having the time of my life watching the media destroy

it's self and the left.....

Thank you President Donald J. Trump.....

----------

sargentodiaz (07-15-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (07-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (07-29-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (09-27-2017)

----------


## Wiser Now

> 


Woodward didn't come close to doing his job. He knows just how corrupt both Clintons are, along with the Obamas, Soros, Pelosi, Reid, Holder, Lynch, and the list goes on. He knows and he has kept his silence out of his own _partisanship. 
Both Woodward and Bernstein are complicit in the coverup of the Democrat party's lawlessness.

_

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

patrickt (11-13-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## Iron

Today CNN had on a writer from Salon who still thinks the Russia dossier is true....

----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> Today CNN had on a writer from Salon who still thinks the Russia dossier is true....



*The Power of Wishful Thinking*

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## patrickt

> Today CNN had on a writer from Salon who still thinks the Russia dossier is true....


That's the Dan Rather Meme. All the evidence was manufactured in momma's basement, it's been shown to be totally bogus, it certainly wasn't worth what they paid for it but, honestly, believe us, it's all really, really true anyway. Remember the old joke about the woman who walked in on her husband banging her best friend and the husband, totally indignant, says, "Okay, are you going to believe me or your lying eyes?"

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (01-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (01-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Rutabaga (01-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018),Rutabaga (01-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

fmw (01-09-2018),Rutabaga (01-09-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## ChemEngineer

Krugman.jpg

----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

frankmusic (02-23-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## allegoricalfact

> It's so common that I encounter great stuff on a daily basis. So, let's post it here!


The Media is owned by Corporate now ( Bill Clinton done it) They make it up to suit their agenda.

----------


## Ginger

> 


We don't.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

QuaseMarco (03-08-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I think media bias will take up too much bandwidth.  It's 90+% of all the media out there. We are the Propaganda Nation of the United States. We are all being manipulated all the time. Great logo for new news channel.

_All Manipulation All the Time_ ..... AMAT News Network.

----------

sargentodiaz (03-08-2018)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


Hannity said he has disallowed many guest to come on because they were drunk.

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Dan40 (07-12-2018),MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Louise (05-25-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MrogersNhood (06-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## patrickt

I'm sorry but did you all miss the posts explaining there is no media bias?

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I'm sorry but did you all miss the posts explaining there is no media bias?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Louise (07-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Louise (07-17-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lummy (07-27-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Kodiak (08-06-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

MisterVeritis (10-19-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## MisterVeritis

> 


Have you heard of the Internet? I understand one can publish things there. I even understand some people do. I own three websites that publish weekly.

----------

sargentodiaz (10-19-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

IMG_4725.JPG We are the MSM !

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

msc (12-05-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

CNN Has New Names  Creepy Narcissists Network  timratheelbred  Clinton network news  sandeep15245126  Cardiac Care Network  Gov Huckabee  Current Narrative Network  Pat Sajak

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (01-13-2019),Traddles (01-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (01-13-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (01-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (01-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------

Lone Gunman (01-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpeg

----------


## sargentodiaz



----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media2.jpg

----------


## patrickt

I agree with those who say that innocent bias is not the problem. Someone whose personal feelings lean one way or another and influence their job isn't the problem. The problem is the media that has become an active arm of the socialist movement. They lie for them, print or speak what they're told to print or speak, and the sad thing is they are so bad at it they write and speak from the same script. That's why you hear words like "bombshell" echoing from network to network and stories about "chaos in the White House" printed in papers from coast to coast all on the same morning. Then, of course, the networks report on the newspaper stories as if they were reporting on reality.

It's not innocent bias such as people have viewing their children or their nephews or their friends.

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.png

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpg

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpg

----------


## fortis

For some odd reason they're able to financially survive despite decreasing ratings.

----------


## OldSchool

> For some odd reason they're able to financially survive despite decreasing ratings.


Big money, power hunger, mother f'ers don't give up easily.

----------


## sargentodiaz

mEDIA.png

----------

riderboy (10-16-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.jpg

----------

riderboy (10-16-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

The Mainstream Media is no longer just simply "biased."

They were "biased" in the 60's, 70's and 80's.

These days, they are outright propaganda, seldom, if ever, reporting the "news," and, when they do, they typically lie.


If Anderson Cooper were to come on CNN and announce that on a clear day, the sky is "blue," I would feel compelled to walk outside to double check.

I trust NOTHING "reported" by the American Media......

----------

Hillofbeans (10-16-2019),riderboy (10-16-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.png

----------


## prez

> Media.png


Now you just consume your sewage from your Corruptor in Chief raw huh?

----------


## riderboy

> Now you just consume your sewage from your Corruptor in Chief raw huh?


So....would you describe yourself as tolerant, inclusive and someone who encourages diversity?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Now you just consume your sewage from your Corruptor in Chief raw huh?


You're trolling and you're being rude.  If  you want to stay here then I suggest you change your tune.  You can be obtuse without insulting members.

I won't put up with this line of posting too much longer.   We welcome leftist posters here but they have to be civil.

----------

riderboy (10-16-2019)

----------


## periwinkle_cat

> You're trolling and you're being rude.  If  you want to stay here then I suggest you change your tune.  You can be obtuse without insulting members.
> 
> I won't put up with this line of posting too much longer.   We welcome leftist posters here but they have to be civil.


Well actually I was told I was not welcome here when simply laid out the facts (from MSM, which you guys clearly don't think is real, despite their coverage consistently being borne out, cause it's reality). So, I would say you guys aren't very welcoming of leftist posters.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Well actually I was told I was not welcome here when simply laid out the facts (from MSM, which you guys clearly don't think is real, despite their coverage consistently being borne out, cause it's reality). So, I would say you guys aren't very welcoming of leftist posters.


You are correct.

That's because leftists are, generally speaking, lying little sacks of shit.

Not to mention the delusional mental illness that somehow equates infotainment with reality.

Leftists, generally speaking, are terminally ignorant. In part because they get most of their information from the mainstream media, which is nothing more than a Democratic party propaganda tool. 

There are leftists on this forum who are genuinely dedicated and also smart, and they don't have very kind things to say right now, about either the Democratic party leadership or the mainstream media.

But, some people simply don't have their eyes open, and usually those are the ones who talk the loudest, which makes the whole thing very annoying.

I'll tell you what though, I'm just waiting for the first leftist fucker that tries to interrupt my family at dinner. Some leftists seem to think that type of thing is cool, and I'm perfectly willing to show them exactly how cool it is.

----------

Brat (12-11-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

Media.png

----------

Brat (12-11-2019)

----------


## IvanLeFou

Even from an uninvolved, foreign point of view the bias displayed by US media (in that case) is obvious.

That being said, while left-leaning or clearly left wing media are biased, the same can be said of the media from the opposite side.

There is no non-partisan reporting.

----------


## Brat

Mainstream Media IS left-wing.  Totally slanted and biased, who in the world still watches that dreck?

----------


## Gator Monroe

Foxsnews is middle left at best

----------


## IvanLeFou

> Foxsnews is middle left at best


Depends on the segment then... F&F is pretty conservative.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Will F&F hosts come straight out and rail against Choice or Open Borders or Amnesty or Gay Marriage or Saudi Arabia ?

----------


## IvanLeFou

> Will F&F hosts come straight out and rail against Choice or Open Borders or Amnesty or Gay Marriage or Saudi Arabia ?


They "do", but carefully though.

They do surround themselves with lots of fakery. At least that's how I perceive it. Wouldn't really like to have them as friends anyway, they look like the kind of people who would back-stab you.

----------


## Brat

Fox has been quickly slipping into the mire of leftism.  They are almost gone.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Fox has been quickly slipping into the mire of leftism.  They are almost gone.


Yes there have been guests & hosts advocating drug legalization there ...

----------

Brat (12-11-2019)

----------


## IvanLeFou

> Yes there have been guests & hosts advocating drug legalization there ...


Probably to give the network a more or less "balanced" image: oh look! we are talking about that stuff and having guests talking about it as well! we are so objective by giving everybody a voice!

Just like every panel has that one commentator who is the contrarian democrat, just to give the illusion of "balanced" opinion.

----------

Gator Monroe (12-11-2019)

----------

